# Looking for some friendly faces



## Jadeey-94 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just really trying to reach out and find some one who understands the hurting. At 21 I never imagined I'd be facing something like this. Every month I'm later and later. Today a whole week late. A whole week my body made me wait before finally giving me the biggest slap in the face. I know I know every one says I'm young another month it'll happen, try again, don't give up. That is so hard to do when you know your other half has been told after tests done years ago that he is infertile. I try to be strong I really do, I try to remind myself as every one says I should that I am young I have my whole life ahead of me but knowing that life could be without ever feeling  nauseas , without ever craving chicken and custard or picked eggs in jelly, without ever seeing a fuzzy little peanut on a screen, without ever becoming the size of a small whale and having a fight to get any clothes on, without ever carrying my own child.........  That life is so hard to picture. I don't know who to turn to without being told "next month"  or "keep trying", it's just not that simple ......


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there,
Obviously, I don't know 'exactly' how you are feeling, but I know it must be very very similar - I am 23, and I never ever thought my life would exist without a family - I always wanted children young, so although I know biologically I still have time on my side, every day that goes my, it gets harder, knowing that I don't have a baby yet! It's like slowly suffocating to be honest! 

But anyone, enough of the depressing talk! It's all about trrryyyiiinnnggg to stay positive, and focus on the brighter things in life, even if it's those tiny tiny tiny little things, like how pretty the moon looks tonight! 

It doesn't matter what anyone says to you, nothing is going to cheer you up - everything they say will be wrong! But if you want to talk to someone who sort of knows what you are going through, I am all ears - and I will have a good old nag and moan back! 

This is a emotional rollercoaster we are on, but remember, you have a lot of crazy riders on it with you too!!

Good luck with everything!

How long have you been trying for now? Anything happening with any fertility clinics or anything?

Amy
x


----------

